# TKR's 'are you crazy!?!' grow journal



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 26, 2011)

As most know, I can get somewhat long winded. I'll try to keep that down. 

I've been working hard for weeks getting the garage ready for this grow. I'll try to throw up some pics of the construction as this thread progresses if there's time for it. 

I might have bitten off more than I can chew here, but this could get interesting.  Without further delay, here's the lineup:
Larry from Cali connection (2)
LA confidential x AK48 (2) gift from a friend
satori from mandala (2)
Cataract kush from DNA (2)
Lemon fuse from Gage green (2)
Rockster's cheese #1 by kaliman (2) thanks again rockster!!
C99 bx1 from mosca (2)
Osiris from pyramid (1)
Redrock from LSC (2) finally popping these Colin and Sharon!
Sinister kush from TCVG (2) (also known by another name that can't be typed here)
Super silver haze from mr nice (2)
OG graze from eugenics (2)
Burmese kush from TH (1)
Blue widow from Dinafem (1)
Klondike from LSC (2)
Darkstar from TH (2)
New blue diesel from sannie (2)
Bourbon street from LSC (2)
Soas from TCVG (2) - can't type that one out either
Lemon stomper from Gage green (2)
Headband from reserva privada (2)
Indigo (2) gift from a friend
Chemdawg x true blue berry from knutsel (opengrow) (2)
Gage green mix bag (3)

There is a method to my madness and reasoning behind starting so many plants...I'll get to that eventually. For now, I have more meetings to attend so I can eventually go home tonight. I'll also provide some background info on strains that might not be known by some.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 26, 2011)

Haha, i'm first !  You know i'm in for the grow show. If you can pull it off you are gunna have soooooo much weed.  Are ya going soil or hydro for this run?


----------



## Locked (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh man..............lol

I am bringing in my wheel for this one....


----------



## Roddy (Apr 26, 2011)

WOW!!!!!! Will be watching!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2011)

The thought of this grow makes me anxious. LOL. Wow.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope you can keep them all straight and remember which is which  cant wait for pics of your setup


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 26, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Haha, i'm first !  You know i'm in for the grow show. If you can pull it off you are gunna have soooooo much weed.  Are ya going soil or hydro for this run?



I think you had previous knowledge of this, but I'll still allow it. I just cleaned the bong and put out a couple ounces from the last grow, so spark it up and pass it around. Welcome AM!!  All soil, and if things are ready in time, NC's super soil will make an appearance. 




			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Oh man..............lol
> I am bringing in my wheel for this one....



hammy, welcome!!  I saved ya a spot right by the two Larry plants so you don't have to go far if I have any questions. 




			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> WOW!!!!!! Will be watching!



Roddy, I still think that all the time. Welcome bro. 




			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> The thought of this grow makes me anxious. LOL. Wow.



You, me and my wife. Things are as stealth as they can get. I can leave my garage door open 24 hours a day, and you'd never see, smell or even think I was growing mega dank in here. I'll break it down soon. And the reasons. 



			
				MosesPMG said:
			
		

> I hope you can keep them all straight and remember which is which  cant wait for pics of your setup



Moses my man, my numbering system is very complex. I took a 72 jiffy starter kit from walmart and took out 24 of them. From there, I numbered each slot from 1 to 48, and in my note pad, I did the same, so it goes:
Larry #1 is #1
Larry #2 is #2
And so on down the list. Lol. It was the easiest way I knew how. 

I'll get to the story next post. I've had a long night and I've got the good twin being horrible the past few days only at bed time. He just won't seem to go to bed without a big fight.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 26, 2011)

Great selection and can't wait to see this up and running with pictures.
I agree with whomever said how you were going to keep track of so many...
To me it seems enough for a whole city to grow...


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 26, 2011)

:watchplant: I'm in!!!


----------



## Locked (Apr 27, 2011)

Larry will treat ya right...any questions just ask. She is easy to grow....enough light, feed and love and she will make ya happy.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2011)

You'll love the SOAS I have a pheno the a GF calls horny weed.

green Mojo for the grow


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome dr., gixxer, Ozzy!!  

Ozzy, based on your post, it seems I've made a mistake in my planning. I should give TCVG a holler and start 48 of the SOAS and go pheno hunting!!

Brief update:  all beans were placed in the jiffy starter kit on 4/24/2011 at 1700. This morning, 31 of them have cracked and were moved to solo cups. Most of them seemed to have popped out of the pellets and were growing on top of them instead of inside them, so I put them in FF light warrior. So far, no mix up on the numbering system. 

Grow consists of 2 flower cabinets, between 16 and 22 spots per flower cabinet, each flower cab is power by 600 watts. I've got 2 cloning areas with between 16 and 22 spots and another veg cabinet with the same amount. All these numbers depend on pot size and I'll be using a combination of 1 and 2 gallon pots. Some will be smart pots, some will be cheapos from wally world. Cloning areas are powered by T5's, and the big veg unit by a 600 watter. 

My tent that was used during my last grow is the home to all plants right now, and I'm lighting that with cfl's at the moment. Once all plants are out of the ground and strong enough, the tent will be sporting a surprise to veg them out:  LED lights. I'll post up all the info once the lights are up, and I'll also post pics then.  

 After a couple weeks under the LED's, theyll be transplant to their final resting pots and moved to the other three cabinets, where they'll flower out.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 27, 2011)

Whoa. Double check and recheck numbers. No getting baked before serious cloning session. It's will really piss you off if you have to reveg cause a missed keeper. The only bottled nutrient that I have seen work across the board for 20 plus strain grows is H&G Aqua Flakes. I used to use it. But if you get the mix done, they will all thrive in it. Any that burn, will not stop growing. They will just show it a little, bounce out of it with no stoppage. GL


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 27, 2011)

Thats a good way to keep em straight mate :aok: now for some pics


----------



## old52hippie (Apr 27, 2011)

Good luck with this multiple strain grow. Big job ahead of you if you run into having to take care of many of them in different ways. Hell of a lot for one guy to handle. Could give you some grey hair by harvest time. Make sure we see some nice photos...should be a beautifulllllllllll garden. Thanks, Sharon, L.S.C.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a strict no smoking policy when working on the grow this time around. I'll look into the aqua flakes, but I'm hoping your mix is ready in time. I had some trouble getting a few ingredients and my timing was pushed off waiing for a few things. 

Thanks for stopping in Sharon!  I've already got a start on the grey hair, so it should be alright.  

So here's the story why I'm growing so many plants, and such a diverse selection. My father in law is dying. Pretty rapidly. When we lived close by wah other, we used to smoke together. It was bonding time for us, time away from the women and kids. Time passed where we weren't talking to each other and that's not important. He's having serious issues with his health from the cancer, and it's to the point where they won't even do chemo. He's got tumors on his optic nerve, on his brain and either kidney or liver and surrounding lymph nodes. He's taking morphine 3 times a day and popping loratabs all day long to help with pain. 

On our last visit I brought him about half of my black nightmare yield and a couple ounces of blue mystic. Both help with the pain, but not completely or not enough. He tried paying for the meds, but I wouldn't take it. I tried telling him it was donated by a friend, but then they wanted to pay the friend, so I came out and told him about me growing and how I wanted my next grow to be used looking for something to help him out the rest of his days. Also, he's never seen it actually growing, so it's sort of a bucket lost item for him; to walk through a field of dank. Because of where we live, an outdoor grow is out of the question, and this was the next best idea.  

I'll be making the 4 hour drive this weekend to pick him and his wife up and move them into our house for at least the duration of the grow. He's got moments of lucidity, but for the most part, dementia has completely set in. The wife and I have discussed in great depth the fact that he might not make it through the whole grow. All we know is that we actually see him, or a part of him, when he sees a plant, so we are going to give him plenty to smile about and hopefully smoke before his time passes.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry TKR. Its so hard to watch someone you're close to, slowly leave you. My grandfather was a similar story, it took almost 3 years for him to suffocate to death. i still have a hard time thinking about it. You and your family are in my prayers my friend.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Ranger,

  You are a 'real' person there. That is definitely one of the best, most considerate things I've heard a person do for another... Sorry to hear about the situation, although it can be one filled with much happiness and I am sure it will be.  Thank you for it's nice to know people like you still exist out there. Take care and good luck.

I won't be going anywhere though but watching this closely...:chuck:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey KR,
Helping your father-in-law leave this world is a final gift. There is a hospice book called Final Gifts. if you can get it, do.:heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 27, 2011)

Already post this in other threat ... You are doing good. 
Keep up and be strong ... Because of the ilness and the quantity of strains to manage .


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey tkr i hope it all goes well with your father in law as you seem such a nice fella i take my hat off to you.
T4


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 30, 2011)

Gas tank is full, got my coffee cup topped to the brim, and I'm about to hit the road. First I wanted to update you fine folks. 

Thanks for the kind words dr. The mother in law texted me a little while ago saying that he was awake and eager for our trip. Brought a little tear to my eye knowing he's aware of it. 

Rose, I'll definitely check into that book. There's a books-a-million and barnes and noble near the interstate of the exit. I'll stop by there and see if maybe they have it. If not I'll order it online. Thanks!!

Appreciate it bho!  

Same to you t4pb. Thank you so much for the kind words. 

Now to the real update. I only have my phone with me so I won't be posing pics, but they will come soon. I do have good news. Out of 48 seeds, 46 of them are above ground and showing green. 1 of them popped but looked like it fizzled out before getting a tail. I am leaving it as is and seeing if anything will happen. 

The last one, well, I lost it. I didnt pop so I was going to try scuffing it up some, and it fell into the jiffy pellet thing, and I haven't seen it since. Maybe it fell in some dirt and nature will take it's course and I'll find it. It was #44, which is a chemdawg x true blueberry cross. I've got a few more of these, so I'll probably pop another one. 

It's funny...at one point germing seeds scared me so much. "what if nothing happens?  It's never going to grow!!!  You suck TKR, can't even get a stupid seed to crack!!!!". Things like that. 

Now, I just tossed 48 seeds onto one of those cheap starters from walmart, water and light = POW green!!

I've tried so many different methods and I've had near 100% success with them all. Now this is the part of the grow that gets me the least worked up. 

Alrighty folks. I'm hitting the road. Update later!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 30, 2011)

My friend, be ready for the coming days, it isn't easy at all! The days are long and agonizing, the suffering immense, the pain for everyone in the house (and beyond) grows and grows. Be ready....I know what you'll be going through and will be here if you ever wish to just vent! Trust me, I know and care.

Grow big, my friend!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2011)

:yeahthat:  we do care. Peace wished for everyone.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes rose and roddy. And if I haven't said it yet roddy, congrats on the MVP award. Very well deserved!

Small update for y'all. I'm sad to announce that 6 didn't survive out of the original 48. Here's the list of the deceased:
#08. Cataract kush #1
#10. Lemon fuse #1
#12. Rocksters cheese
#13. Rocksters cheese
#19. Sinister kush #1
#36. SOAS #1

Since those last 4 were the main focus of this grow, this is unacceptable, and I'll be starting more of those. 

One of the seeds were lost, I don't recall which one though. I think it was #36. #10 died because of MH clumsiness. I dropped the cup and it tore in about 8 pieces upon contact with concrete. 2 others cracked and fizzled before much of a tail was established. I didn't document which ones though. Another one never cracked. It's still in the cup and I'll attempt to scuff that one up and give it another go. 

The last death was interesting. I came home from a rather long day at the office and went to peep in on them and saw the poor plant. I was perplexed because although I've read so much on this subject, I've never come across this before. I don't like coming here without an idea of what my problem is and some idea of a solution. I like to have my research done and sort of ask for confirmation/other opinions. 

So I searched. And searched. And searched. 

I spent hours looking through the books I have on these subjects, never mentioned. TGA seems to have never run across this problem. Neither has Clarke. I finally found a few other documented cases online, but no name for such a horrible disease. I couldn't stand it, so I dubbed it: DnD syndrome. 

Dumb n dumber syndrome is when your plants "head" falls off. I'm guessing it got clipped by the seed casing because it was still attached to the "evidence" when I found my plant. 

The remaining 42 plants have been placed in solo cups and placed under LED panels in my tent to veg until they are transplanted. Pics coming tomorrow.


----------



## MosesPMG (May 5, 2011)

Good luck mate, it must be hard with that many seeds :aok:


----------



## Roddy (May 5, 2011)

THANKS, my friend, I am just glad to participate!! 

Sorry to hear about the lost gals, hopefully the new ones will grow!! Waiting for pics!!!


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 5, 2011)

Sounds good. Hope all is well. I am with Roddy and (patiently) waiting for the pictures. I am definitely sure you have lots going on there. I am having trouble with my 5 plants outdoor, so I can't even imagine you and having around 45!!! Respect to you, for at least having the balls...

Stay up brother.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 16, 2011)

Update time:

I've been slacking in my GJ's and my grows. They've been neglected a bit as other things have been going on. Between his sickness, dealing with extra people in the house, working all the time, and having this grow away from home has made things a bit difficult. 

Last week I underwent some tests for MS. No results yet..those should come in this week. I've been trying to keep calm about this and the waiting. I think I'm doing a decent job. I'm trying to not focus on this much but it stays with me at times. 

Note to self:  find more time to self balance. 

I checked on the babies last night and things seem to be going well. I've got my good camera with me today, and at lunch I'm heading over there to water and take pics. Pics will be posted this evening, no nonsense this time.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 16, 2011)

as promised


----------



## bho_expertz (May 16, 2011)

Man ... so many cups !!! Good handling with those babies. Good luck.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 16, 2011)

It's almost a good thing I lost 6.  I could fit them, and move the fans to the sides, but I love the set up like so.  The LED panel comes down right on top of the plants.  I mean, right on top of them.  Everything should be nice and compact, even canopy.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 20, 2011)

I wasn't too good at keeping dates to start off.  I think this is day 24.  It's right around there, anyway.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 27, 2011)

Day 30


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 27, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear about the situation your family has found itself in. I'm not a religious man but I will throw some prayers your father in laws way.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for that Thomas. He ended up passing away on the 17, just over a week ago.  His suffering is over.

Thanks for coming by bro!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 30, 2011)

the 3 plants in smart pots are AK-47 autos from Lowlife.  They are at day 28, I believe.


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2011)

Looks like a full house TKR...looking good.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jul 8, 2011)

I've got good news and bad news. 

The bad news is that I'm having to yank this grow down, and there's a possibility that the monster Tahoe plant in flower @ day 21, my 3d plant in flower @ day 15, 9 third dimension clones and 1 Tahoe clone that I just flipped yesterday might have to come down also. 

After 10 years of contracting in the oil field, I have been offered a very lucrative position with a major oil company. It's something that my family and I have been working real hard on since I first came into the office over 2 years ago. We are extremely excited about this new chapter in our lives. 

The only problem with this is that we have to relocate to another state, and with my kids, it will take at least 3 days to get there. The company isn't paying for the move so we won't be able to hire a professional company to do it because of costs. Other problems that arise are that as of right now, we don't have a place to go, and there's an extreme possibility that I'll have to go up there and rent an apartment for a few months while she sorts out things back home. It depends on where we move, and if I have to go out infront and where I'll be living. I'll find out next week when my expected start date is. I'm expecting at least a month, but hoping for 2. That'll give me time to harvest everything.  

Because the job is definite, I know I won't have time for these little ones to grow out and I am not driving 40 plants from one area known for it's harsh cultivation laws to another area known for it's harsh cultivation laws. So what I've done is on the plants that have shown sex already, I've taken every viable branch that I can take for clones put them in ziplock bags and put them in the veggie tray. Now we cross our fingers that they make the trip, and I can get them rooted when I make it to our new home. 

Here is a list of the females that I've identified so far and clipped clones of and tossed the stripped plant away. 

02. Larry OG #2
03. La confidential x ak-48 #1
06. Satori #1
09. Cataract kush #2
18. Redrock #2
22. Super silver haze #2
23. OG graze #1
28. Klondike #1
31. Darkstar #2
33. New blue diesel #2
43. Indigo #2

There are other confirmed females but the side branching wasn't enough to take clones yet so they're getting more veg time. 

So, there ya go.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations on the job. I bet the clones will be fine. I have had them on the window sill in water for a month and they were fine. Too bad you have to take it down, but for a great reason. Again, congrats.


----------

